# Error: I need ResXX\McShield.dll



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Dec 22, 2006)

on my gateway laptop, i try to open Internet and i get the error message....CommonShell is in the blue part.....then it says "I need ResXX\McShield.dll
I googled it and it said to remove mcafee...it wouldn't let me do it from "Add or Remove Programs" so i did a manual uninstall-but it still occurs...McAfee is still listed in "Add or Remove Programs"...........I was wondering if any of you can help.


----------



## hat (Dec 24, 2006)

try a registry cleaner?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 24, 2006)

First, Right click the Recycle bin and select properties then check the box marked " Do not move files to recycle bin.  Remove files emmediatly when deleted".  Then go to the start menu and select "run".  Type into the run box 'msconfig' and click 'ok'. The configuratiuon utility will open, select the startup tab.  Uncheck any box marked with Macaffee or Mc. close the utility and select "restart computer later". Open up start menu and select 'search'
Select files and folder and type in Macaffee. search all files and then click "search in more locations and ensure that it searches all Hidden files and folders. Once the list is gennerated start at the bottom and ONE AT A TIME select the file at the bottom and delete it.  Move up the list, some files will not delete.  Just keep going when you get to the top, close and reboot the computer Macaffee should be gone. Search again and check.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 24, 2006)

LSPFIX



The last time I had to kick out McCrappy they were inserting the filter into winsocks.


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Jan 3, 2007)

it wont let me search plus i could not find anything with mccrappy in the start up folder


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 3, 2007)

please make more meaningful thread titles. changed for you


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Jan 3, 2007)

sorry.....any help


----------

